
A Guide to Keras Functional API - laplacefan
https://www.perfectlyrandom.org/2019/06/24/a-guide-to-keras-functional-api/
======
gameoflife
Good stuff. Keras docs are so vague and this is covering a lot of the missing
pieces.

------
kwisatzh
Finally, a post that goes beyond a tutorial. This is great!

